# acl enabled FS but cannot "setfacl"



## da1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi fellas,

I have the following problem on a 8.1-p1 x86 FreeBSD machine.


```
[root@mainserver /dev/usb]# mount
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a on / (ufs, local, soft-updates, acls)
```
but

```
[root@mainserver /dev/usb]# setfacl -m u::,g:saned:r-x,o:: 1.2.0
setfacl: 1.2.0: acl_get_file() failed: Operation not supported
```

Normally, "setfacl: <whatever> : acl_get_file() failed: Operation not supported" means that the ACL's were not set on the FS but if you look at the "mount" output, you will see they were.

The reason I want to do the aforementioned action is because I need more than 1 group to have access to a particular USB device (sure, I can create a 3rd group and include some user names there but I'm curious about this ACL thing here).

Are the nodes under /dev somehow prohibited to have an ACL entry ?


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 19, 2010)

/dev is its own filesystem. I don't think it supports ACLs.


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 19, 2010)

Where is this line in your 'mount' output?


```
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
```


----------



## da1 (Dec 19, 2010)

```
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
```
Didn't see it ....


----------

